# Seawatch Stud



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to Phill, Beth and Sam at Seawatch Stud for the mice we collected at Swindon over the weekend and for all the previous mice we have had from you, (even though they are not on this forum, im working on it)  Its people like you that make the mouse fancy what it is and make new comers like us feel welcome, without you guys we would not be where we are today and i just wanted to let you know just how thankful we are.

Thanks guys     

~ Dom & Fae


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

We are here..... finally


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I did invite Phil a while back but he didn't seem to "keen" on joining :lol: :lol:

Anyway welcome to you all


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I love public THANK YOU's the world needs more of them


----------

